

 What do you think of my site for managing Chrome extension translations? - cfinke
http://interpr.it/

======
cfinke
The current feature set:

* Uses Google's OpenID support for account management.

* Clean UI for displaying all messages from a locale, along with developer descriptions and placeholder examples.

* API for downloading latest locale files.

* It will automatically fill in any translations that have been previously completed for other extensions. For example, if a translator has already translated 'Thank you' into French for another extension, and your extension uses the phrase 'Thank you,' Interpr.it will automatically transfer that translation for you.

* Search function that translators can limit to only extensions needing translation into their locale.

* The site itself is fully internationalized, and since I used Chrome-style messages.json files, I can use interpr.it to translate interpr.it. (<http://interpr.it/extension/1>)

------
chirish
A good alternative to this that I have used is myGengo's free localization
tool, String (<http://mygengo.com/string/>). It allows you to upload various
types of lang files, and collaborate with translators working in multiple
languages from a simple UI. You can also create public projects so community
members can view and request access. Codeligniter, amongst several others,
have done this to translate their language
packs(<http://mygengo.com/string/public_projects>)

~~~
cfinke
That's a pretty nice-looking site; do they support Chrome-style messages.json
files?

